# G. Rosea Cage



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I re-did my tarantula cage a couple weeks ago and swapped out the fake plants for real ones, I'm pretty happy with it and I think it looks much better than it did before. I had to move the cage to get pics without glare on the glass (in case you were wondering why it's sitting on the floor).


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool, natural looking setup!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome setup and sweet looking T man....
after rosea I want birdeater...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice setup joe


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics bud


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice pics bud


Pics like the close up of the tarantula really make me want a macro lens...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if i had a spider this is the route i would go... live plants make any cage pop

love the tank and spider man


----------

